# CommuniqAI – An Intelligent Automation App to Help You Stay in Touch



## Bink (Mar 11, 2013)

I developed this app to help people communicate more frequently, particularly in light of the pandemic. It has helped me and many others and I’ve received some great feedback so far.

*The app has no ads* and complements your default SMS text messaging, call and email apps. It may be downloaded from the Google Play Store and it's currently available in 94 counties and regions.

If you’d like to read a story about how the app came to fruition, it’s available here. It’s a bit technical and covers the complexities of indie app development as a side project, my eureka moments, repeated failures with app store policies and starting from ground zero.

The landing page for the app is at CommuniqAI.

Thank you!


Without further ado:


*CommuniqAI is a smart device automation tool for SMS text messages, calls and email that’ll help you stay in touch with those who mean the most to you—and it’ll be there for you through life’s many distractions.*

Let’s face it, some of us are better at communicating than others. Rather than forgetting or being “too busy” to reach out to those who are important to you, CommuniqAI will cleverly send text messages of your choosing to, and smartly prompt you to call and email, the people you care about. Whether that person is a significant other, family member, friend, or even a patient, CommuniqAI will help you stay in constant contact.

Some people are, very much, against automation technology like this, but we believe that anything that can help keep communication high between loved ones is, in the long run, a good thing. CommuniqAI, by default, will not take any action and largely act as a helpful reminder, and we recommend this type of use.

Warning: CommuniqAI works well when used sparingly with simple messages—perhaps too well. While it’ll keep you in regular contact with the significant people in your life, they’ll be inclined to reply back and, at this time, CommuniqAI is not intelligent enough to reply in context—so you’ll need to reply back yourself.

*Features*

• Automatically send SMS text messages, with scheduling and opportunistic randomization
• Automatically start a call, with reminders, near the end of the period selected
• Automatically start a prepopulated email, with reminders, on a regular basis
• Automatically tracks SMS text messages and calls—no manual logging required
• Complements your default SMS text messaging, call and email apps
• Won’t automatically send a message if:
o You are in a call with the person
o You recently missed a call from the person (configurable)
o The person recently sent a message and you didn’t reply (configurable)
• Won’t automatically start a call if you:
o Are in a call with the person
o Were in a call with the person and didn’t end the period selected with a missed call
• Modern Android Material You design
• Predefined message templates
• Supports multiple people (when upgraded)
• Won’t repeat the last message sent
• Set a maximum number of messages per day, week or month
• Notifications for upcoming messages (configurable)
• Notifications populated with recent conversation history and favorite messages (favorites are currently available on Android 9 and later)
• Time zone aware (it’ll do the right thing regardless of where you are)
• Upcoming messages can be easily edited, disabled, postponed, skipped or quickly changed to other frequently sent messages
• History of what automation actions were taken and why


----------

